# I am shaking..... do u see a Line too????



## keerthy

hi all, 

I had almost given up....... I cannot type much as am going to the doctor now!!!!! 

I am uploading my tests .... can you find a line toooo????? 

I used the tests from POUNDLAND....... POAS!!! LOL
i am almost 2 weeks late... 

more details later.... 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/keerthy/2555818382/


----------



## bird24

pic doesnt show up?


----------



## keerthy

how do I add picture?????


----------



## genkigemini

upload the picture to photobucket or some other image hosting site and then click the little image of a picture of a mountain in the the reply toolbar and post the image link there.

Does that make sense?


----------



## keerthy

https://www.flickr.com/photos/keerthy/2555818382/?edited=1

here is the pic...... hope it works!!!!!


----------



## genkigemini

I see lines! How long did they take to appear!?


----------



## mizzi

i see two lines on all 3 :happydance:


----------



## Shel

I see the line, CONGRATULATIONS :bfp: :hug::hug:


----------



## HAYS

yep i see a line!!!congrats


----------



## keerthy

it takes 2 mins... may be even lesss!!!! 

fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## nellis10

Wooohoooooo Congrats on your very visible :bfp:

Is this the first :bfp: of the weekend???? Woohoooo!!!!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## genkigemini

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/congratspreg1.gif

and for good measure

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/st-1.gif


----------



## bird24

yay congrats!!


----------



## Wobbles

Pregnant - Congratulations

:D


----------



## keerthy

Thank you so much everyone!!!!!! 

i want to share my symptoms... 
I have been more than 20 days late b4 without any positives.... which made me not to test early! 
my last month period was 21st May till 24th..... after that we BDd everyday...
I stopped drinking Cranberry juice - after my friend advised me that it leads to uterine contractions. 
I was active - kept myself busy and enjoyed doing that. 
As usual I was late.....I didnt feel nay different until last 5 days. 
I couldn't sleep well.. i used to struggle to sleep!!!!! sleep wasnt refreshing and used to yawn every 5 minutes. 
Unusually tired.... fatigue --- NOT AT ALL LIKE ME! 
2 days back - Brown CM - dont know what it is. 
My toe nails are glossy, growning well and look beautiful!!!!! (surprised..normally they dont grow much for me. )
i don't eat houmous (u must be aware) but when my husband got for himself... surprised I LIKED IT!!!!!! 
I HATED MY OATS this morning! 
I gagged while brushing and cleaning my tongue.... 

Oh yeah forgot the most important symptom... loads and loads of DISCHARGE.. and for a change INCREASED SEX DRIVE!!!! LOL


----------



## Loula

clear as daylight ;)


:bfp: :happydance:


----------



## nicola647

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY *

:happydance: :cloud9: :hug: :happydance: :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hey hun, massive congrats, you must be delighted :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Emsi76

Defo BFP. Congrats!


----------



## welshcakes79

i see lines, congrats hun, xxxxx


----------



## Monkeh

Congrats! Deffo :bfp:

:happydance:


----------



## leedsforever

congratulations hun!!!!

I bet your over the moon!!! :)


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Mynxie

congrats


----------



## biteable

congrats hun,and wishing you a happy and healthy 9mths xx


----------



## Gizz

How exciting is a :bfp: !!!

* CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! *​


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Elli21

I see them as plain as day! WOOHOO! Congratulations..let us know what the doc says :)


----------



## insomnimama

Congrats Keerthy! Wonderful news!


----------



## keerthy

Thank you everyone!!!!! 
I went to my GP..... I was told I am 6 1/2 weeks preggers... wooohhhhhhooooooooooooo:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Given my blood for confirmation!!!!! waiting for results... Probably monday!!! 

Am so happy...... I called my mother and my in-law and told the news.... ahh they were so happy!!!!! 

Wishing you alll BABY DUST............. :hug::hug::hug:
Will keep you all in my prayers :baby:


----------



## Rumpskin

Fantastic news - congrats lovely:hug:


----------



## Beltane

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## TashaAndBump

It says the picture has been removed?

Congrats on your BFP anyway! :hugs:


----------



## tansey

I can see any picture but congrats!


----------



## maybebaby

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## jenjen

me either! I wanna see the :bfp: !!!! Congrats anyway :happydance:


----------



## Elli21

YAY! So happy for you!


----------



## elm

:happydance::bfp::happydance:

Congratulations!!!!!! - post more pics pleeeeeeeeease? xxx

:hug:


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance:(cant see pic tho)


----------



## Tishimouse

Fantastic news.

CONGRATULATIONS to you both and wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

:wohoo:


Tell you what though. My AF started on 21/5 until 24/5 too and I am only 5DPO so you must have ovulated very early. Well done. :flower:


----------



## Mamafy

Many congratulations!! :D


----------



## wishing4ababy

congrats hun - can't see pics tho chick!! :hugs:


----------



## clairebear

congrats on the BFP but i cant see the pics either x


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Carley

I see two lines!

That's fantastic https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

Congratulations!


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## maz

congratulations hun

xx


----------



## kimmyjane84

:bfp::bfp:

congratulations xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats lovely

:hug:


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## Belle

:wohoo: congrats! xx


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------

